# برنامج (WBS Chart Pro)...لعمل (WBS)



## محمد توفيق مرسى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...هذا البر نامج لعمل (Work Break Down Structure)

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## mostafa elkadi (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس/ محمد توفيق مرسي المحترم
كل عام وأنت بخير .
شكراً على هذا البرنامج المفيد بلا شك .
حبذا لو أطلعتـنا على تجاربك معه بصفة عامة ، وما إذا كانت هناك محاذير يجب توخيها .
وألف شكر .


----------



## م/ سرور (28 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## على اللول (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captinramos (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج المفيد وعيد سعيد وكل عام وانت خير


----------



## زياد جاسم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين جدا على البرنامج


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم 
*جزاك الله خيرا، و لكن البرنامج شغال فقك مع MS Project 2003 و لا يمكن تشغيلة على MS Project 2007، فهل هناك حل او نسخة اخرى متوافقه مع MS Project 2007*

و شكرا​


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

الى الاخ/ محمد توفيق مرسى

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكورين وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة

ولكم تحياتي،،
Engr


----------



## Almatrodi (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mh702 (12 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## str (16 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز لم استطع فك برنامج الضغط و تظهر رسالة مفادها ان هناك عطل ارجو منك رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حامد الجمال (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 يناير 2009)

ممكن اجد شرح لهذا البرنامج الرائع بالعربى واى مانويل للبرنامج واذاى بيشتغلوا بية ويقدروا يعملوا تصدير لية لبرنامج 
primavera


----------



## Ayman (30 يناير 2009)

البرنامج يعمل على Office 2007 لكن لا بد ان تعمل Enable macros اولا


----------



## طارق الصادق (1 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس/أبوصالح (2 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الاضافة


----------



## eng_houssam (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي على هذا البرنامج وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أخي str انا قمت بتحميل البرنامج وفك الضغط عنه دون اي مشكلة من التي ذكرت قم اخي بإعادة تحميله مرة اخرى


----------



## Amin Sorour (4 فبراير 2009)

برنامج اكثر من رائع وتم التطبيق والبرنامج مفيد جدا خاصة في الراحل المبدئيه و وضع تخيل لهيكل تجزئيه الاعمال المبدئ ورفعه للاداره العليا .

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (7 فبراير 2009)

Thanks
sooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## وسام صيام (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.وسيم (20 فبراير 2009)

يسلموا يا طيب 


بس لو تلاقولنا شرح لبريمافيرا 6


----------



## محمد ملك (15 مارس 2009)

زاك الله خير عنا و شكر جزيلا


----------



## م الفا (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج ولكن هل الافضل عمل wbs بهذا البرنامج أم من الافضل عمله على البريمافيرا مباشرة


----------



## djaber (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج الجامد ده


----------



## م الفا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولى استفسار هل من الافضل عمل wbs على البرنامج ام يتم عمله على البريمافيرا مباشرة وان امكن سرد بعض مميزات البرنامج حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## kelo (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000


----------



## ABCXY (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا... شكرا اخوي


----------



## tbuly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا على البرنامج


----------



## أكرم حمدان (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## CIMCIMC (31 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## managment (1 يناير 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (3 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## ابوالقاسم (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sinan.saad (7 يناير 2010)

thanks alot for your information


----------



## عادل بلاونه (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الزيز


----------



## gadag (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## gharib belal (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## م.طه الصيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## بطةميمو (23 أكتوبر 2011)

البرنامج لا يعمل مع مايكروسوفت بروجكت 2010
كيف نحل هذا الاشكال؟
تقبل شكرى واحترامى


----------



## بطةميمو (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Ayman قال:


> البرنامج يعمل على Office 2007 لكن لا بد ان تعمل Enable macros اولا


 
طيب يا سيدى الكريم ممكن تتفضل وتشرح لينا؟
مع العلم انا عندى office 2010
تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eltab3i (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## eng.essamfekry (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## seeker (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## aa_nice2000 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، 
بارك الله فيك يأخي الكريم ، وجعله في ميزان حسانتك 
أ ي حد يمر علي تعليقي المختصر يقراء سورة الاخلاص ، اللهم أني بلغت ، 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khamis jassim (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك اللـــــه كل خير


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## SOALFASO (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## my phone (18 مارس 2012)

تسلم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد العزيز السيد (8 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wahed2012 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يمكن تشغيل هذا البرنامج علي بروجكيت 2010 و 2013 بأتباع الخطوات الاتية
*Important information for configuring Project 2010 or Project 2013:*​​​​​​You can add a button to Project 2010 or Project 2013 for access to WBS Chart Pro and PERT Chart EXPERT from within these versions of Project.​​​​​​To do this:​​​​​​During WBS/PERT Setup, choose to Modify MS Project to add the items needed to integrate with Project 2010 or Project 2013. ​​​​​​Configuring Project 2010 or Project 2013 during Setup *does not automatically add a button to the Quick Access Toolbar or to the Ribbon*. You need to do this manually.​​​​​​To add a button to the Quick Access Toolbar:​​​1. Start Project 2010 or Project 2013, click the drop down arrow in the upper left corner of the screen and select "More Commands..." 2. Select Macros from the drop down list in the left column. 3. Click the GotoWBSChartPro (or GotoPERTChartEXPERT) macro in the left column and then click the Add>> button to copy this to the right column.​*Note:* If you add both WBS Chart Pro and PERT Chart EXPERT, the button icons are the same. The default button looks like a WBS chart so if you wish to change a button we recommend changing the PERT Chart EXPERT button. Click the GotoPERTChartEXPERT macro in the right column and select Modify to change the button icon to one of the pre-defined icons.​​​​​​Alternatively, to add a Tab and Button to the Ribbon in Project 2010 or Project 2013:​​​1. Start Project 2010 or Project 2013, right click on the Ribbon and select "Customize the Ribbon..." 
2. Click a Tab in the Main Tabs section in the right column and select the New Tab button. Click this New Tab, click Rename, type Critical Tools and click OK. 
3. Choose Macros from the drop down list in the left column. 
4. Select New Group in the right column. 
5. Click the GotoWBSChartPro (or GotoPERTChartEXPERT) macro in the left column and then click the Add>> button to copy this to the New Group***. 
6. Click New Group and Rename if you wish to rename this group.​​​​*Why is it necessary to add the Tab and/or Button manually?*​​​​​​In previous versions of Project there was a toolbar button that was used to access WBS and PERT. The toolbar button simply ran a macro that started the communication between WBS/PERT and Project. We were able to automatically add this toolbar and button to Project during Setup.​​​​​​Project 2010 and 2013 uses Ribbons instead of toolbars and there is no way to programmatically add a New Tab and Button using the steps listed above. It is unfortunate that Microsoft left out this capability.​​​​​​*Why not create a Project Add-in?*​​​​​​Creating a Project Add-in is huge overkill for what is required for WBS Chart Pro and PERT Chart EXPERT to integrate with Project. Microsoft recommends using Visual Studio to create Project add-ins. However, this would force the majority of Project 2010 or 2013 users to download and install the .Net Framework Client application and the Visual Studio Tools for Office Runtime application which installs approximately 100Mb worth of files and requires two separate license agreements to be accepted. We have decided not to require this of our users.​​​​​​​​​** *- If you don't see the GotoWBSChartPro or GotoPERTChartEXPERT macros after running Setup and choosing to Modify Project 2010 or Project 2013 then do this:​​​​​​1. Open Project 2010 or Project 2013, go to File-Options-Trust Center-Trust Center Settings and select "Enable All Macros". 
​​​2. Open the file called SetupWBS2010.mpp (or SetupPERT2010.mpp). These files are located in the C:\Programs Files folder by default. Open SetupWBS2013.mpp or Setup2013.mpp if you are using Project 2013. 
​​​3. Repeat the steps above and if you see the Macros you can close the Setup file without saving.​​​​​​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

_جزاك الله خيراً_​


----------

